# How to gain weight?



## Warren1402 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just started training I'm 16 years old and I weigh 70kg/154lb and my height is 6 foot 1" and I am planning on gaining some weight to give me extra size as I am only skinny and wanting to bulk up!! I'm just wondering if you can give me some advice on what foods to eat, how many meals a day, what protein to take etc. your advice would be appriciated. Thankyou


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

use online calculators to work out ur calorie needs, up that by 200/300 calories a day, after a week re check ur weight if you havent gain 1/2lbs add extra cals, if gained to much drop cals, its really just trial an error


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+gain+weight


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Adam101 said:


> Let me conform what kind of food and vegetables required to gain weight..
> 
> this time I have yogurt and butter and some potatoes according to my friends suggestion..
> 
> Is it right or no..?


Yogurt, butter and potatoes will turn you into a god.....


----------

